# dmesg error, warning and bug

## yufw

My kernel boot successfully, but there seems to be something that doesn't work properly as I can see from the dmesg output.

The error:

```
874:[    5.011592] EXT2-fs (sda9): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)
```

The warning:

```
581:[    3.612422] ACPI Warning: 0x00000428-0x0000042f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMIO 1 (20130328/utaddress-251)

583:[    3.618684] ACPI Warning: 0x00000540-0x0000054f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIO 1 (20130328/utaddress-251)

584:[    3.621869] ACPI Warning: 0x00000540-0x0000054f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.WMID.GPIO 2 (20130328/utaddress-251)

585:[    3.625082] ACPI Warning: 0x00000540-0x0000054f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GPIO 3 (20130328/utaddress-251)

586:[    3.628322] ACPI Warning: 0x00000540-0x0000054f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP.GPIO 4 (20130328/utaddress-251)

587:[    3.631562] ACPI Warning: 0x00000540-0x0000054f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.GPIO 5 (20130328/utaddress-251)

589:[    3.637997] ACPI Warning: 0x00000530-0x0000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIO 1 (20130328/utaddress-251)

590:[    3.641281] ACPI Warning: 0x00000530-0x0000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.WMID.GPIO 2 (20130328/utaddress-251)

591:[    3.644590] ACPI Warning: 0x00000530-0x0000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GPIO 3 (20130328/utaddress-251)

592:[    3.647900] ACPI Warning: 0x00000530-0x0000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP.GPIO 4 (20130328/utaddress-251)

593:[    3.651228] ACPI Warning: 0x00000530-0x0000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.GPIO 5 (20130328/utaddress-251)

595:[    3.657958] ACPI Warning: 0x00000500-0x0000052f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIO 1 (20130328/utaddress-251)

596:[    3.661434] ACPI Warning: 0x00000500-0x0000052f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.WMID.GPIO 2 (20130328/utaddress-251)

597:[    3.664958] ACPI Warning: 0x00000500-0x0000052f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GPIO 3 (20130328/utaddress-251)

598:[    3.668465] ACPI Warning: 0x00000500-0x0000052f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP.GPIO 4 (20130328/utaddress-251)

599:[    3.671955] ACPI Warning: 0x00000500-0x0000052f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.GPIO 5 (20130328/utaddress-251)

710:[    3.912383] ACPI Warning: 0x00005040-0x0000505f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20130328/utaddress-251)

```

and the "firmware bug":

```
228:[    0.130853] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

497:[    0.416462] [Firmware Bug]: Invalid critical threshold (0)

```

Do I need to care about these messages?

----------

## eccerr0r

Your "error" is likely because your kernel has ext2 but not ext3 or ext4 support built in, but your hard disk partition /dev/sda9 is using ext3 or ext4.

The warnings are likely due to your firmware being written incorrectly.  See if there's a firmware update.  If your machine works fine you can ignore them...

----------

## Hu

I believe that ext2 error can also be caused by having ext2 and a later ext present, using the later ext for the filesystem, but allowing the kernel to guess what filesystem to use.  It tries ext2, fails, then tries a later ext and succeeds.

----------

## yufw

 *Hu wrote:*   

> I believe that ext2 error can also be caused by having ext2 and a later ext present, using the later ext for the filesystem, but allowing the kernel to guess what filesystem to use.  It tries ext2, fails, then tries a later ext and succeeds.

 

I believe you are right. I then enabled the option to use ext4 filesystem driver for ext2/ext3, and now the error message is gone.

----------

